#  Chat Ecke >   Sterbegeld - Sinnvoll oder eher nicht? >

## Angeli

Hallo liebe Community, 
ich habe vor kurzem von der Sterbegeldversicherung erfahren,
da ich vorher noch nie etwas davon gehört hatte, habe ich mich nun ein bisschen damit auseinander gesetzt. Vorallem habe ich diesen Ratgeber zum Thema gelesen.
Hat von euch jemand eine solche Versicherung abgeschlossen?
Eventuell könnte man doch auch einfach ein Konto anlegen, auf das man den gewünschten Betrag einzahlt!?

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Hallo Angeli,
natürlich können Sie auch ein Konto anlegen. Aber Sie müssen dieses Konto dann auch zweckgebunden anlegen. D.h., es darf nur für die Beerdigungskosten und/oder Grabstein verwendet werden.
Eine Sterbegeldversicherung ist sicher zu empfehlen. Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht, wie alt Sie sind. Es wird nur dann Sinn machen, wenn Sie diese verhältnismäßig jung abschließen. Wir haben unsere schon etwa mit 40 Jahren abgeschlossen. Ich weiß nicht, wie es anderswo ist. Wir mussten dann ab 65 nichts mehr einbezahlen. Die Versicherung bleibt aber dynamisch. Und da wir inzwischen ja schon alt sind, haben wir auch bereits mit einem Bestattungsinstitut einen Vertrag gemacht und die Versicherung dorthin abgetreten. So kann man sicher sein, dass das alles auch entsprechend gehandhabt wird. Es ist nicht so, dass ich meinen Nachkommen diese Regelungen nicht zutraue. Aber ich will auch nicht haben, dass ich sie dann am Ende noch mit diesen doch ziemlich hohen Kosten belaste. 
Übrigens sind die monatlichen Beiträge nicht sehr hoch. 
Lassen Sie sich halt mal von Fachleuten beraten.
Herzlichst Barbara

----------


## feli

Ich habe die Sterbegeldversicherung gerade für den Schwiegervater in Anspruch nehmen müssen.
Es war ganz postiiv, daß diese vorhanden war, denn auch wenn auf dem Sparbuch ausreichend Geld 
vorhanden gewesen wäre für seine Bestattung, so lief das relativ unkompliziert.
Das Bestattungsinstitut konnte damit sofort die anfallenden Kosten decken. 
Auf Wunsch des Schwiegervaters fand eine Urnenbestattung statt, ohne großes Ausehen  und im Kreise der
engsten Verwandten.
Dennoch beliefen sich die Kosten auf etwa 5000€ . 
Diese Kosten hätten wir natürlich auch von einem Sparbuch entnehmen können, so aber fließt das Sparvermögen der
überlebenden Schwiegermutter zu, aus dem nun zunächst ihre Pflege finanzieren werden kann.
Die Schwiegermutter hatte einen schweren Verkehrsunfall, der für sie als Schwerstpflegefall endete. 
Für ihre Pflege im Pflegeheim müssen bei Pflegestufe 2 ca. 500€ monatlich hinzufinanziert werden. 
Je nach eigener Situation kann man sich das recht leicht zusammenrechnen, was man schlimmstenfalls
für die Versorgung des hinterbliebenen Ehepartners benötigt.
Daß wir für die Bestattung die 5000€ nicht aus dem Sparvermögen entnehmen müssen, bedeutet für die Schwiegermutter, daß sie 10 Monate länger keine Sozialleistungen benötigen wird. 
Wenn ein Schonvermögen von 10000€ erreicht ist, kann zunächst Altenwohngeld beantragt werden. 
Der Rest muß dann über das Sozialamt beantragt werden.
Das ist dann der Zeitpunkt an dem Kinder zum Elternunterhalt verpfichtet werden. Click,  
Wir sind ganz froh, daß die Bestattung anders abgesichert war, vor allem weil die Kosten für die Schwiegermutter bis die Versicherungen, die für unseren speziellen Fall zuständig wären, aus dem Sparvermögen vorgestreckt werden müssen.
Die Pflegeversicherung Haftpflichtversicherung, Unfallversicherung usw. erstattet nicht sofort auf Knopfdruck und wir müssen noch etliche Monate aus dem Sparvermögen überbrücken, bis daß die Schwiegermutter aus den anderen Versicherungen einen Cent erhält. Zum Teil sind auch noch Gutachten und Gerichtsverfahren abzuwarten. 
Die Sterbegeldversicherung für den Schwiegervater war sehr hilfreich und unkompliziert, während alles andere sehr kompliziert verläuft.
Es hat zb. trotz richterlicher Betreuungsverfügung ständig Laufereien und Palawer mit der Bank gegeben, weil diese nicht mit dem Zugriff eines Betreuers vertraut waren und bei jeder Überweisung, diskutieren wir erneut mit der
Bank. Auf der anderen Seite wurden zb. 3 mal 280€ Zuzahlung für die Krankenhauszuzahlung fällig, sowie über 800€ 
Zuzahlungen für eine 9 tägige Kurzzeitpflege und die Kosten für Liegendtransporte, die nicht von der Krankenversicherung abgedeckt werden.
Das was auf einen in so einem Fall zukommen kann, kann ganz fix in einen Bereich gehen, der so einfach nicht mehr zu bewältigen ist.
Auch wenn zb. eine Immobilie vorhanden ist, so steht diese nicht direkt als Bargeld zur Verfügung.
Je nachdem wie der Richter bei diesem Unfall entscheiden wird, kommen noch mehr Kosten aus dem Unfall auf einen zu, die ungedeckt bleiben würden.
Dabei ist die Schwiegermutter als Fußgänger an einer Bushaltestelle überfahren worden. Sie hat im Prinzip nicht mehr
getan, als an der Bushaltestelle über die Straße zu gehen, die zu dem Zeitpunkt des Überquerens frei war.
Bis die entsprechenden Versicherungen erstatten, werden ca 1-3 Jahre vergehen, sofern sie diese Zeitspanne
überhaupt überleben wird.
Man muß durchaus damit rechnen, daß man nicht unbedingt an einer Erkrankung im Bett versterben wird. 
Daß es die Sterbegeldversicherung gab, war sehr hilfreich und das einzige in dieser unschönen Geschichte, daß endlich einmal unkompliziert lief.
Andererseits hatten wir für die Pflege des Schwiegervaters vor seinem Tod ca 2200€ monatlich zu den laufenden Kosten aufbringen müssen.
Ob in einer solchen Situation das Vermögen auf dem Sparbuch ausreicht, kann man sich mit einem Blick auf sein Konto ausrechnen.
Hinzu kommen nun als nächstes die Kosten für die Wohnungsauflösung, 3 Monate weiter Miete usw. sowie die Kosten für den Rechtsanwalt. 
Wir sind ganz froh, daß wir uns im Moment noch in den schwaren Zahlen auf den Konten bewegen. 
Wenn man lediglich das Geld für eine Bestattung auf dem Konto liegen hat, könnte das in verschiedenen Situationen des Lebens äußerst wenig sein.
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## jobwa

Wir hatten die Sterbegeldversicherung für unseren schwerstbehinderten Sohn abgeschlossen. Das Angebot war ohne Gesundheitsfragen und somit kein Problem. Eine ander Versicherung (Lebensversicherung) hätten wir für ihn nie abschließen können, die Beiträge zur Sterbegeldversicherung waren gering. Als unser Sohn vor knapp 2 Jahren starb, konnten wir ihm so eine schöne Beerdigung ermöglichen, die Versicherung hatte umgehend gezahlt. Kann also nur positives dazu sagen.
Natürlich muss jeder sehen, was für ihn günstiger ist. 
Also jung und gesund = eher Lebensversicherung, 
jung und krank = Sterbegeld, weil einzig mögliche Versicherung über die ggf. Bestattungskosten abgedeckt werden und die Beiträge sind gering,
alt und krank = Sterbegeld, weil einzig mögliche Versicherung über die ggf. Bestattungskosten abgedeckt werden aber die Beiträge sind meist nicht grade günstig (da käme es mMn. auf die zu erwartende "Überlebenszeit" an, wobei die Sterbegeldversicherungen idR. erst nach 12 Monaten Beitragszahlung greifen). 
LG 
jobwa

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Nun, wir waren jung und gesund, als wir diese Sterbegeldversicherung abgeschlossen haben. Ich würde sie auch gar nicht mit einer Lebensversicherung vergleichen wollen. Die Lebensversicherung kommt ja immer einem Begünstigten zugut.
Die Beiträge sind - gerade wenn man jung ist - sehr gering. Und wie schon gesagt, zahlt man nur bis zum Rentenalter.
Nach wie vor kann ich eine solche Versicherung nur empfehlen.
Allen frohe und möglichst sonnige Pfingsten!
Herzlichst Ruhebärbele

----------


## Beateger

Ich hab auch eine Sterbegeldversicherung abgeschlossen, denn ich möchte nach meinem Ableben wissen, wie ich beerdigt werde usw.!! Das kann man damit nämlich alles festsetzen! Außerdem sind die Kosten dann abgedeckt und kein anderer muss dafür aufkommen! Ich würde an deiner Stelle in aller Ruhe vergleichen (z.B. http://www.sterbegeldversicherung.info/ratgeber/
 ) und dann entscheiden! 
VG Beateger

----------


## bloodimp

> Ich hab auch eine Sterbegeldversicherung abgeschlossen, denn ich möchte nach meinem Ableben wissen, wie ich beerdigt werde usw.!! Das kann man damit nämlich alles festsetzen! Außerdem sind die Kosten dann abgedeckt und kein anderer muss dafür aufkommen! Ich würde an deiner Stelle in aller Ruhe vergleichen (z.B.http://www.sterbegeldversicherung.info/ratgeber/  
> ) und dann entscheiden! 
> VG Beateger

 Das ist sehr Sinnvoll, vor allem auch, wenn man Wert darauf legt, würdig beerdigt zu werden. bzw wenn man genaue Vorstellungen hat, kann man das so am besten realisieren. gut ist auch, dass das Geld zweckgebunden ist und daher auch nicht bei Schulden gepfändet werden kann.

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Hallo zusammen,
das allerdings ist mir neu, dass man schon bei der Sterbegeldversicherung sagen kann, wie man beerdigt werden will. Das ist eigentich Gegenstand eines Vorvertrages mit einem Bestattungsinstitut. So habe ich das auf jeden Fall gemacht. Ich habe alles vereinbart, sogar die Annonce und den Text (meine eigenen Texte, keine aus dem "Fundus "  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  ) auf dem sog. Sterbebildchen, das in unserem badischen Land halt noch immer üblich ist. Gleichzeitig habe ich meine Sterbegeldversicherung an das Institut abgetreten. 
Aber bei Abschluss der Sterbegeldversicherung hat mich kein Mensch nach solchen Dingen gefragt. 
Noch alles Gute in diesem - noch jungen - Jahr!
Herzlichst Ruhebärbele

----------


## Manuel83

Hallo liebe Angeli, 
ich bin jetzt knapp über 30 und auch am überlegen ob ich eine Sterbegeldversicherung abschließen möchte. Mir geht es also eigentlich ganz ähnlich wie dir. Neben deinem Ratgeber würde ich dir empfehlen dich mal direkt bei den Versicherungen über die Thematik zu informieren. Natürlich immer mit der nötigen Objektivität ;-). Aber ich finde hier gibts auch immer recht gute Informationen. 
Grundsätzlich kann ich sagen dass eine Sterbegeldversicherung mit Sicherheit Sinn macht, weil man im Alter einfach abgesichert ist und seine Angehörigen halt enorm entlasten. Allerdings ist es gerade in jüngeren Jahren eine schwierigere Entscheidung und ich denk da sollte dann jeder selbst abwägen ob er eine Versicherung abschließen möchte oder nicht. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir mit meiner Meinung ein klein bisschen weiterhelfen. 
LG

----------


## Patientenschutz

An der Sterbegeldversicherung scheiden sich die Geister. Die VerbraucherverbHände und zum Beispiel Stiftung Warentest bewerten die Versicherung negativ! Vor allem wegen der langen Laufzeit. Mindestens Bis zum 85. Lebensjahr oft noch länger besteht Beitragszahlungspflicht. Ich als Verantwortlicher im Patientenschutz sehe die Angelegenheit etwas differenzierter.
Eine Sterbegeldversicherung sollte nach dem 40. Lebensjahr abgeschlossen werden und nur bei Versicherern ohne oder mit kurzen Wartezeiten. Einige verzichten darauf ganz, einige haben einen stufenweisen Anlauf der Wartezeit und zahlen prozentual im Todesfall. Zum Beispiel bei Tod nach 9 Monaten 25% 
der Versicherungssumme. Viele haben aber eine lange Wartezeit von drei Jahren. Diese sind in der Regel unrentabel, wegen der langen Wartezeit und der lebenslangen Zahlung.
Wer gesund ist und drei Jahre Wartezeit in Kauf nehmen kann, sojllte das Geld lieber in eine Risikolebensversicherung oder eine normal Lebensversicherung/Kapitalversicherung einzahlen. Wesentlich günstiger selbst bei kürzeren Laufzeiten.
Es gibt Sterbegeldversicherunfen die über Bestatter und einem bundesweit agierender Bestatterpool verkauft werden. Diese werden dann mit einem Beerdigungsvertrag gekoppelt. Wir meinen nur selten zu empfehlen, wenn keine Angehörigen da sind oder man zerstritten ist. Der Bestatter erhält bekanntlich die Todesfallsumme plus Gewinnanteile und ob die Beerdigung dann so ausgerichtet wird, wie sie es mit einem bundesweiten Bestatterpool in Berlin vereinbart haben darf bezweifelt werden. Wenn überhaupt sollte man diese Kombination über einen örtlichen Bestatter abschliessen. Die grossen Unternehmen stecken einen Teil des Geldes in die eigene Tasche und vom Rest wird dann vor Ort ein örtlicher Bestatter beauftragt.
Haben sie gesundheitliche Beschwerden ist die Sterbegeldversicherun sehr zu empfehlen. Voraussetzung: Keine Gesundheitsfragen, kurze Wartezeit oder gar keine. Es gibt im Internet dazu Vergleichsportale. Dort können sie Sterbegekdversicherungen vergleichen und ggf.direkt abschliessen. Wichtig sind keine oder kurze Wartezeiten,günstiger Beitrag!

----------


## Ruhebärbele

@_Patientenschutz_
So kann man das aber nicht stehen lassen. In Ihrem Beitrag werden die Bestattungsunternehmen pauschal als betrügerisch dargestellt. Dass es in jeder Branche Betrüger geben kann, wird wohl so sein. 
Ich habe einen Vertrag - wie bereits schon mal erwähnt - mit einem Bestattungsinstitut, das seinen Aufwand mit meinem Mann abrechnen wird. Wenn das nicht mehr möglich ist, mit meinen Kindern. Es ist also alles nachprüfbar, zumal ich eine Erd-Bestattung haben werde. Man sieht den Sarg also, bis er im Boden ist. 
Nur weil es kürzlich einen Skandal mit dem  Angestellten eines Bestattungsinstituts  (soweit ich mich erinnere, in Mannheim) gab, müssen nicht alle Bestatter Betrüger sein. 
Im übrigen haben wir eine Sterbegeldversicherung (mit einem äußerst geringen Beitrag) 25 Jahre lang bezahlt. Wir haben mit 40 begonnen. Und mit 65 endete automatisch die Beitragspflicht, während die Versicherungssumme nach wie vor dynamisch errechnet wird.  
Gruß vom Ruhebärbele

----------


## Patientenschutz

Ganz ehrlich, ich hätte gar nicht vor die Bestatter pauschal als Betrüger dazustellen. Wobei der von Ihnen angeführte Betrugsfall bundesweit öfter vorkommen dürfte. Noch gar nicht so lange her gab es einen ähnlichen Fall bei einem größeren Bestatter im Raum Wilhelmshaven. Das nur ein Teil des Geldes beim Bestatter vor Ort ankommt, wenn sie sich an einen zentralen bundesweiten Vermittler wenden, dürfte unbestritten sein. Im übrigen ist ihre Vorgehensweise die von mir empfohlene. Ich habe mich im übrigen nicht gegen eine Stervegeldversicherung ausgesprochen, sondern versucht die verschiedenen Auffassungenbdazu darzustellen.

----------


## Ruhebärbele

@ Patientenschutz
Ist schon o.k. 
Meinen Sie mit zentralem bundesweiten Vermittler jetzt einen Versicherungsvertreter, oder einen Vermittler von Bestattungsverträgen? Die letzte Möglichkeit ist mir allerdings völlig unbekannt.
Wie dem auch sei. Wir haben das Gefühl, ordentlich vorgesorgt zu haben. 
Was die Feststellungen von betrügerischen Machenschaften angeht, wurden bis jetzt nur Städte erwähnt. Vielleicht gibt es da einen Unterschied? Mein - wirklich sehr seriöser - Bestatter ist im gleichen Dorf, in dem ich lebe. 
Herzlichst Ruhebärbele

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo, 
vielleicht sollte man bei der auswahl des zukünftigen bestatters auch die heute weitläufig vorherrschende "geiz-ist-geil-mentalität" beiseiteschieben. 
lieber 100€ mehr bezahlen, als an einen windigen vertreter seiner zunft geraten. 
da sind unternehmen, die seit jahrzehnten in der branche sind meiner meinung nach vorzuziehen. 
wir haben in unserer familie schon immer das selbe unternehmen gewählt und sind noch nie enttäuscht worden. alte schule eben, das zahlt sich aus. 
ansonsten ist ja seit einiger zeit wenigstens die pflicht zur auflösung solcher verträge bei hartz4- oder sozialhilfebzug ausser kraft gesetzt. aus diesem grunde musste ich vor jahren meine sterbegeldversicherung auflösen.  
lg

----------


## Patientenschutz

Also wichtig ist das sie ein gutes Gefühl haben. Das dürfen sie bei einem örtlichen Bestatter auch haben.
Ein zentraler "Bestattungsuntrrnehmer ist zum Beispiel die AHORN AG die zum Beispiel mit der IDEAL-Versicherung ein entsprechendes Angebot auf dem Markt hat.

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Danke Schlumpfine, 
so empfinde ich das auch. Und das von uns beanspruchte Bestattungsinstitut hat zumindest in der Herstellung der Särge (Sargfabrikation) eine Tradition bis 1932. In meiner Jugend sind eigentlich - zumindest auf dem Land - keine Bestattungsinstitute gewesen. Der Schreiner hat halt den Sarg geliefert und auch den Verstorbenen gekleidet und in den Sarg gebettet. Erst der Sohn des früheren Inhabers machte dann noch die Ausbildung zum Bestatter und auch hier den Meister. Inzwischen gibt es hier einige Bestattungsinstitute. Und tatsächlich sind nicht alle gleich gut. Aber betrügerisch ist trotzdem keiner. Die von mir gemeinte Güte liegt in der Betreuung der Kunden und auch im diskreten Verhalten. 
Erwähnt sei noch, dass mein Mann und ich die Sterbegeldversicherung als Gruppenversicherung in einer freiberuflichen Branche abgeschlossen haben. Weitab von der Mitwirkung eines Bestattungsinstituts, auch nicht in einem entfernten Zusammenhang. 
Ich denke aber, dass wir jetzt zum Schluss alle einer Meinung sind. Ich lese gerade den letzten Beitrag von Patientenschutz.  
Im übrigen kommt mit eine Bestattungs-AG ohnehin etwas suspekt vor. Aber auch das ist nur ein ganz persönlicher Eindruck. 
Herzlichst Ruhebaerbele

----------


## Maruun

Ab welchen Alter empfiehlt es sich eine Sterbegeldversicherung zu machen. Mein Vater wird bald 65 und seit 3 Jahren hat er einige Probleme mit dem Herz, jedoch nichts gravierendes dennoch verschlechtert sich der Zustand konstant. Wir haben letztens diskutiert über dieses unangenehme Thema und eigentlich finde ich ist so eine Versicherung eine tolle Lösung, mein Vater ist nicht wirklich überzeugt. Ich habe versucht selber einen Vergleich zu machen https://www.versicherung-online.net/...itsfragen-262/. Jedoch bin ich nicht wirklich schlau geworden was bei seinem Alter und seinen Gesundheitszustand am passenden ist.

----------


## Patientenschutz

Eigentlich ist eine Sterbegeldversicherung nur sinnvoll, wenn man keine Risikolebensversicherung mehr abschließen kann. In ihrem Fall bleibt nur noch der Abschluss einer Sterbegeldversicherung ohne Gesundheitsprüfung. Diese sollten sie sich über check.24.de oder verivox.de holen und zwar eine ohne Gesundheitsprüfung und ohne Wartezeit. Nur dann wird die Versicherungssumme auch wirklich gezahlt. Bedenken sie aber das Versicherungsunternehmen berechnet die Prämie so, das sie Geld verdient wenn ihr Vater 75 wird. Nur wenn ihr Vater frühzeitig verstirbt, machen sie ein Geschäft. Beziehungsweise bekommen sie die Beerdigungskosten erstattet. Von einem Geschäft mit dem Tod eines Angehörigen will man ja nicht reden.

----------


## ERGO Direkt

Hallo Maruun, 
bei der Sterbegeldversicherung hat dein Vater keine Gesundheitsfragen zu beantworten. Das bedeutet, dass er in dieser Absicherung auch garantiert aufgenommen wird. Üblicherweise gibt es zu Beginn eine Aufbauphase, in der keine Auszahlung bei einem natürlichen Todesfall erfolgt. Im Vergleich zur Risikolebensversicherung hat dein Vater lebenslangen Versicherungsschutz. Die Höhe der Absicherung und auch die Dauer der Beitragszahlung kann man seinen Wünschen entsprechend wählen. 
Viele Grüße ERGO Direkt Versicherungen

----------


## Patientenschutz

Genau diese,  von der Ergo Direkt angesprochene Sterbegeldversicherung mit Aufbauzeit sollten sie nicht abschließen. Es sei denn, sie sind sicher ihr Vater lebt noch drei Jahre.

----------


## Lottel

Mich kann das gar nicht überzeugen ehrlich gesagt - ich würde so etwas niemals abschliessen wollen!

----------


## Silas183

Ich finde es sinnvoll. Menschen die gerade mit dem Verlust eines Geliebten fertig werden müssen sollten nicht auch noch den Druck spüren eine teure Beerdigung finanzieren zu müssen.

----------


## Gast0410

Wenn kein Geld vorhanden ist und keine weitere Vorsorge in Form von Versicherungen o.ä. getroffen wurde, finde ich das schon wichtig. Die Hinterbliebenen haben im Todesfall genug mit sich und dem bürokratischen Teil zu tun. Natürlich sollte man sich vorher gut informieren und die Angebote der Sterbegeldversicherungen vergleichen. Hier findet man viele Informationen und Testergebnisse zur Sterbegeldversicherung: Sterbegeldversicherung Test

----------


## mond1972

Ja, ich finde es aus den oben genannten Gründen auch sinnvoll - man nimmt somit den Hinterbliebenen die Last von den Schultern, irgendwie für die Beerdigungskosten aufkommen zu müssen

----------

